# Car Talk



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

If your into cars, then lets talk.  Dont have to be about anything in particular, just randomness...Anywhere from a ricer CRX to a Aston Martin...Or show pictures of your car...Like i said, as long as it deals w/automobiles, then its all fair game..Lets Talk


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 10, 2007)

i drive a light blue 1989 chevrolet cavalier with 59,400 miles on it. feel free to discuss that.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> i drive a light blue 1989 chevrolet cavalier with 59,400 miles on it. feel free to discuss that.


 
Wow....low miles for a car 18 year old car


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Wow....low miles for a car 18 year old car



lol, when i make left turns and sometimes right turns, my windshield wipers go back and forth. makes for an amusing ride if youve never been in my car before.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 94 Sunbird (same as a Cavalier) and my wipers will go off randomly sometimes...but not when I'm turning.


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 10, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I have a 94 Sunbird (same as a Cavalier) and my wipers will go off randomly sometimes...but not when I'm turning.



mine also go off if i hit a big bump, or if im sitting in traffic.

did a mouse nest in your engine, too? or am i the only one that lucky? that bugger chewed through some wires which is why mine are kinda silly.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's something stupid...my Blazer has 'Climate Control'...so rather than just a Hot--Cold dial, it has temperatures on the dial...with hot & cold settings at either end.  The problem is that the 'Hot' setting makes the air very hot...but one notch down, into the numerical temps...is only lukewarm.  All I want is air that will keep me warm without making me break out in sweats...but the automatic 'Climate Control' is too stupid.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a jetta with climatronic which worked marvels... of course we have milder weather than you do...


----------



## divided (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the first pic of mine with my XTI.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a bit of a hobby car... a 1999 Grand Prix GTP 4-door sedan. Stock it did the 1/4 mile in 15.1 and did 27MPG on the highway. Maximum speed was limited by GM to 124MPH. Factory mandated 91 octane minimum fuel.














Today that same car does 12.9 @ 107mph in the 1/4 mile. It has done a police radar measured 163MPH. With a 30 second flashing of it's computer, it runs wonderfully on 87 octane (regular) fuel and does consistant 39MPG on the highway. This is my daily driver... yes, Canadian winters too.

My friend and I worked on his car... and since he has a way better "budget" than I do, he took his Grand Prix a little further:











My friend's car is a 12.0 @ 110mph car in the 1/4 mile... top speed, unknown.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2007)

My car is soooooo dirty that I would not even DARE to show you a photo :shock:

Today it went past 164.000km.

In this season, I really like the heated seats. (That is about all the car talk I can do  ).


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

DIVIDED-Anything done to the cobra?


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 10, 2007)

I get a car in January of '09

i can't wait


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Jessicaa_rockss said:


> I get a car in January of '09
> 
> i can't wait


 

well you better wait...thats a very long time


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> well you better wait...thats a very long time



maybe but i can start driving legally on April 5th.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Jessicaa_rockss said:


> maybe but i can start driving legally on April 5th.


 
Well you are only 15...so oyou turn 16 in April?


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 10, 2007)

yes I'm 15 and I'm getting my learners in April and my License in January.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 10, 2007)

My Jeep when it was just a baby.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Jeepnut28 said:


> My Jeep when it was just a baby.


 
Show her all grown up then


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 10, 2007)

Mmm.. I'm want a jeep so bad but my mom won't let me get one; but that's what my dad wants me to get.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Jessicaa_rockss said:


> Mmm.. I'm want a jeep so bad but my mom won't let me get one; but that's what my dad wants me to get.


 

As the saying goes--"If Momma Aint Happy!! Then nobody is happy! If Daddy isnt happy, nobody cares"


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Show her all grown up then


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

:hugs: she's pretty...Nice come-up...I always wanted to go rock crawling...But 4x4's arent my thing


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 10, 2007)

As a hobby, I have a 1975 VW Kombi, Camper (Westy) Bright Yellow.

90 HP with a top speed of 120 km/h
It's cold to drive in the winter, hot to drive in the summer, noisy and I would not trade it for the world!


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> As the saying goes--"If Momma Aint Happy!! Then nobody is happy! If Daddy isnt happy, nobody cares"



That is true.
But I'm a daddies girl so He'll buy me one.
But i really want a Prowler.
That; my mom will buy me.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

SpeedTrap said:


> As a hobby, I have a 1975 VW Kombi, Camper (Westy) Bright Yellow.
> 
> 90 HP with a top speed of 120 km/h
> It's cold to drive in the winter, hot to drive in the summer, noisy and I would not trade it for the world!


 

Dont the Roofs pop up in those?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Dont the Roofs pop up in those?


 
Yes, Yes it does


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a really stupid car story.  I was driving home at 1AM it was -20 out and my car was dinging at me and flashing "Low pressure rear right tire" (and left tire). This has happened many times before so I know once I get home I will test it and just pump them back up again.  Well after I get home after driving about 90km/h for 10min (down a 110km/h stretch of road, I was trying to be nice to my vehicle).  So I get home, open the door and think "my word something smalls funny!" Turns out the dinging wasn't due to the tire pressure but I left the parking brake on 0_0 Today I got to have that fixed... yargh

Note to self: Your car is more intelligent then you are at 1AM


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Peanuts said:


> So I get home, open the door and think "my word something smalls funny!" Turns out the dinging wasn't due to the tire pressure but I left the parking brake on 0_0 Today I got to have that fixed... yargh
> 
> Note to self: Your car is more intelligent then you are at 1AM


 

Lol...its happened to plenty of people (although im not one)


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 10, 2007)

I drive a 1999 Saab 9-3 and it's my favorite thing in the world.  I'd post a picture, but it's bright red body now appears as a cruddy brown from all the slush and snow!


----------



## domromer (Dec 10, 2007)

My babies.....I used to work at a motorcycle shop. It's a bad thing if your into bikes!




By domromer




By domromer




By domromer




By domromer


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 10, 2007)

Love that Jeep! My twin bro has one and I take it out on occasion.


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 10, 2007)

I miss my cars, sold them all before moving to Hawaii...

Anyone into OLD cars? I am!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> I miss my cars, sold them all before moving to Hawaii...
> 
> Anyone into OLD cars? I am!


 

Depends on what the "old" cars are


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 10, 2007)

My daily driver for the last 4 years is a 1967 F100, Is that old enough for you, and It only has 600 miles on it. Actually it just rolled over, probably for the fourth or fifth time I would guess.


----------



## domromer (Dec 10, 2007)

I love old stepside trucks.  50/60's model are generally all awesome. Though my favorite is the Chevys from the 70's and early 80's




By domromer


----------



## ToddB (Dec 10, 2007)

I LOVE cars!!!  All things motorized actually.

My current fleet includes the following:

1992 Sunburst Yellow Mazda Miata <--the Autocross car

1998 Black Subaru Impreza Outback Sport <--the Rallycross car and daily driver

2002 Zinc Yellow Ford Mustang GT <--former autocross car, soon to be track car and occasional daily driver

2004 Blue Toyota Sienna LE <--Family hauler and track support vehicle

I'll to find some action shots of the three race cars and post them in the near future.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Id like to see the miata in action


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 10, 2007)

Well my ford I not nearly as nice as that chevy, and its not a step-side, but it is a short bed(67 was the first year). Actually My truck looks like crap, the paint is faded scraped and spray-painted using multiple colors, 

My air filter is from a chevy Camaro, but I made an adapter out of a can of green beans and a Frisbee.

My battery tray rusted out so I tied down my battery with a piece of Romex (building wire).

Last month I smelled electrical smoke and now my turn signals don't work.

I love old cars!


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 10, 2007)

I am a big fan of old Lincolns. had a 76 Cont. Town Coupe, a 54 Lincoln, a 54 ford coupe...meh, need to see if I have pics floating around.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I know a lot of you guys have seen my 1987 Mazda Rx-7 Turbo II. Now time for some fun factory info (as it is stock)

-Engine: 13B-T @-rotor engine with twin scroll turbocharger and top mounted intercooler
-Max output: 182bhp @ 6,300 RPM
-Max Torque: 154 ft. lbs. @ 2,200 RPM
-Layout: Front/Mid-engine rear-wheel drive
-Drivetrain: 5 speed manual transmission w/ clutch-type limited slip differential
-Weight: 2,850 pounds
-Weight distribution: 51%/49% front/back
-Brakes: 4 wheel disc brakes vented

I love it. All of that tech talk translates to amazing performance on a road course. It gets its power and torque in all the right places for picking up speed through or after a turn and it handles like a dream.


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, Yall don't wanna see my car...she is a hidious little gem


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Battou said:


> lol, Yall don't wanna see my car...she is a hidious little gem


 

I wanna see...lol...and most of my cars are actually in the "general photography" section


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

The bulk of my display automotive photography is located in the Automotive theme and classic automotive theme.

but this is my POS, 1985 (Mid Size) Mercury Marquis (not to be confused with full size _Grand_ Marquis)

I was in the process of a major body work overhaul when the garage roof gave out, now it's a stalled project. And no I am not driving it, in fact the interior is out of it for floor repair.


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

I told ya, yall didn't wan't to see it, now the poor thread has been slain by my car


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Naw Battou...but thats one disadvantage to the north...is that its cold, and salty


----------



## Leo (Dec 10, 2007)

ToddB said:


> I LOVE cars!!! All things motorized actually.
> 
> My current fleet includes the following:
> 
> ...


 
finally a Miata owner, i drive a;

1990 Classis Red Miata - my POS daily driver and auto-x car
2000 Thunder Grey Toyota Tundra SR5 Access Cab - my utility truck 
2007 Silver Mazda 5 - family hauler


----------



## KC10Chief (Dec 10, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> lol, when i make left turns and sometimes right turns, my windshield wipers go back and forth. makes for an amusing ride if youve never been in my car before.



:mrgreen:  We have a 1994 Cavalier.  Same body style as yours.  It has 95,000 miles on it.  My only problem is that the cockpit area is so small, I'm constantly bumping things and flipping the wipers on, or turning the dome light on or the dash lights off.  My wife and I got tired of making $550 payments on our F-250 so we sold it!  Her cousin had been driving the Cavalier for a while and rear ended somebody on the highway.  Not real bad, but it needed a new hood and headlights.  I bought the car for $300 and found a hood and headlights at a junk yard for another $100.  Everything works on this car and it runs like a champ.  It sure is ugly, but it's paid for!  I don't have any pics of it... probably because it's ugly and not photogenic.  We don't have any car payments either.  We have three vehicles that are paid for.  My insurance runs me $41 a month.  We don't use credit cards either and have no debt.  Living debt free is awesome.  

Here's the F-250 we had.  Nice truck, but the payments sucked.





This is my 1993 Honda Accord Coupe SE.  It has 202,000 miles on it.  I bought it for $100.  It had a lot of problems, especially with the brakes, but I'm pretty mechanically savvy and got it all worked out.  It runs great and gets good gas mileage.  It's a fun car to drive.






This is my 1996 Chevy S-10.  It is by far the best vehicle I have ever owned.  Back in 2003, my dad bought a brand new 2003 S-10.  It was a base model with the 4cyl and the 5 speed tranny.  He paid cash for it and figured that since he had never had a wreck in all his years of driving, that he would drop it to liability only.  BIG mistake.  Three days later, he was at work at GM and a tornado hit the plant.  It destroyed every single car in the parking lot, including his S-10.  It was pretty sad.  It only had about 800 miles on it.  He bought another S-10 with a 6 cylinder motor.  Had to finance that one.  :mrgreen:  So, he had the wrecked S-10 sitting in his barn for a couple weeks and told me that if I could find an S-10 that needed a motor or tranny, I could have the one in his S-10.  I looked for a while and eventually found my 96 in Tulsa.  The guy was advertising it for $2,000.  I talked him down to $1,200 and went and looked at it.  It had 165,000 miles on it at the time and it ran great.  Didn't look too bad either.  So, I am still driving it and the motor or tranny just won't die.  It has 221,000 miles on it now.  I still have the new motor and tranny waiting if something ever happens to this one.  This truck is VERY reliable.  Everything works in it.  I even drove it from Oklahoma City to Oregon and back in April.  4,500 miles without a problem.  It gets about 29 miles per gallon on the highway.  Here she is in Oregon.  





This next vehicle is my project vehicle.  It is a 1993 International Carpenter school bus.  I am currently converting it into an RV.  :mrgreen:  I bought it earlier this year from the Norman, Oklahoma school district for $2,000.  It has an International 7.3L Diesel motor and automatic tranny in it.  It runs and drives great.  I am installing everything in this bus that you would have in an RV.  I'll have a king size bed in the back, two bunks, a bathroom with toilet and shower, 95 gallon tanks, a kitchen with microwave and fridge, cabinets, couch, flat screen TV, stereo system, heated floors, A/C, propane furnace, hot water heater etc.  As you can see, I have finished the paint job.  I have tinted and painted the windows too.  I just finished installing the insulated flooring this weekend.  Getting ready to start building the inside.  This is a fun and rewarding project for me.  The bus is a blast to drive, especially with the paint job!  I always see people pointing and I can't go anywhere without people asking questions.  Did I mention that I'm installing a propane flame thrower as well?  :mrgreen:

Here she is the day I brought her home.  I was a proud bus dad that day!  





I took these photos a few weeks ago after I got the flames painted on.  

















Also, here's the vehicle I drive at work.  Well, I'm a flight engineer.  I do everything except steer.  :mrgreen:


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

love the accord...got a sweet deal on it


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 10, 2007)

i have a 86 camaro rs, gm crate motor with pro street edlebrock cams, hydraulic lifters, intake manifold, full exhaust and a 650 carb. i run 12.3 in the quarter on street tires. this winter im gutting my car completly and getting slicks im hoping to run mid 11's/


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

kalmkidd said:


> i have a 86 camaro rs, gm crate motor with pro street edlebrock cams, hydraulic lifters, intake manifold, full exhaust and a 650 carb. i run 12.3 in the quarter on street tires. this winter im gutting my car completly and getting slicks im hoping to run mid 11's/


 
k...my friends civic can do that as well


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 11, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> k...my friends civic can do that as well



well if we're talking friends, how about a firend of mine named Mike, he had the fastest Rx-7 in all of South Eastern North America, now he's going for the world. It used to be a 430hp at the wheels 1993 Rx7, but he wrapped it around a tree, now, for a whopping $23K dollars he's had the entire unibody and body pannels done in carbonfiber, transpalnted his old engine, tuned it to 480hp and is currently putting all together. the weight of the car will basically be in the wheels, the roll cage, and the engine (which we know, as a rotary doesn't weigh much) The car will be about 1600 pounds, and have 480 hp to the wheels, you do the math.(REALLY REALLY REALLY fast)

by the way Mike is rich, has 3 vacation homes and dates a Victoria Secret model. He daily drives a BMW M5...... I hate him!(jealous)


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

haha...sounds like its gonna be a fun car...But there's a pic of my friends civic on here somewhere...he's pushing 583WHP and i think he weighs like 2400lbs....i mean...not bad for a Civic...I wouldnt race him...But i bet that Carbon Fiber FD would be sweet


----------



## ferny (Dec 11, 2007)

I can go one slightly better than a photo. Someone put a link to an old video of a group of cars meeting on forum. And there was mine, 17 years before I owned it.






At 27 seconds in you see the camera turn and a white car drive past.


----------



## Battou (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya wanna see something I think is sad





My little brother has a nicer car than me

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/715046/1

At some point I got to get him up here and get some pictures of this pig

Awe, I think he pulld the pic of the dented factory hood from  when the show pavilion fell on it


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

that had to be awesome....who told you that was your car?


----------



## ferny (Dec 11, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> that had to be awesome....who told you that was your car?



Was this aimed at me?


Someone posted the link on one of my car clubs site. I sat and watched it and then thought in the half a second it's on the screen "I recognise that". I went back, paused it and then saw the number plate.

Thing is, I know from DVLA records that someone rebuilt my car in the 80's. From '68 onwards it was kept by owners for about 10 years each and then suddenyl changed hands three times in a couple of years in the 80's. It must have been a rust bucket by then. It's also on record that the engine was changed, same type of engine just a different number so that must have been knackered as well. The person driving it in that video must have been the person who rebuilt the car. 

It's slightly different now. I bought it with alloys and I've tweaked the engine a tiny bit. But I've worked out that when the car was 20 years old it was rebuilt and 20 years after (now) that it needs another. Also, whoever built the engine that's in it really knew what they were doing as I thrash it and it never dies. I hoping to do 2000 miles over a weekend next October and was planning on driving it to the Germany meet.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 11, 2007)

My "gets me in way too much trouble" Mustang


----------



## divided (Dec 11, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> DIVIDED-Anything done to the cobra?


 
Currently i have a magnaflow exhaust, Fiore firewall adjuster and clutch quadrant, k&n intake, DFX clutch, and MGW short shifter. Im going to be pullying it after winter.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 11, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> My "gets me in way too much trouble" Mustang



nice car, but a V-6 mustang gets you in trouble a lot? I like the unique color though, remove that rub strip though, 1) it's useless because crease above and below it 2) Ford saw fit to remove it on 2001 and later models and 3) removal only requires goo gone, a hair dryer and dental floss. ONe last thing thuogh, that picture is breathtaking, a good twist for automotive photography, meeting landscape.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> nice car, but a V-6 mustang gets you in trouble a lot?
> 
> ONe last thing thuogh, that picture is breathtaking, a good twist for automotive photography, meeting landscape.


 
I was thinking the same thing...haha

And that is a VERY good photo in my opinion


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

ferny said:


> Was this aimed at me?
> 
> 
> as I thrash it and it never dies.


 
Sure was aimed at you.  Someone posted before I posted although I didnt know it.  I hate when that happens


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 11, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> haha...sounds like its gonna be a fun car...But there's a pic of my friends civic on here somewhere...he's pushing 583WHP and i think he weighs like 2400lbs....i mean...not bad for a Civic...I wouldnt race him...But i bet that Carbon Fiber FD would be sweet



that man has alot fo boost to make that much power. pow much psi, and whats compression does he run. but understand for a chevy 583whp is just starting to put mods on  my dad has a 67 nova with about 790rwhp.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

kalmkidd said:


> that man has alot fo boost to make that much power. pow much psi, and whats compression does he run..


 

he's only running 15p.s.i daily driven on pump gas. He has the biggest motor you can put in a Honda, along with one of the biggest turbo's. As far as compression, im pretty for sure it's low, exact numbers i dont know. If you would see this car driving down the road it looks like a beater honda with a 1.5/6L V-tec...lol....But yea, i have family that races nothing but chevy's...

hold on and ill post a pic of the car, motor shot...then a car shot....your gonna laugh because it's an ultimate sleeper

EDIT:






The car looks blue under this light (yellow buglight outside the garage) But can still notice the fender and such


----------



## Mainiac (Dec 11, 2007)

Me and my dad are currently restoring two Chevrolet BelAirs a '56 and a '57. The 57 is a 4 dr. sedan and the 56 is a 2 dr. hardtop. The motor to the 57 is still being worked on. My dads car (the 56) is going to be painted Matador Red & Adobe Beige, my car will be Tropical Turquoise & India Ivory.

Heres the '56 (my dads car)












'57 (my car)


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

Haha....when i worked at a body shop I had to restore a 57...pretty simple...Also...I love 56's...I think they're the Best body style


----------



## Battou (Dec 11, 2007)

I had to turn down a easy restoration of a 55 a couple years ago, at the time I was working out of another garadge on a 50 Chevy PU owned by a friend of the owner of the belair. The owner of the PU took off and left me hanging about half way threw. I walked away from the truck, I sure as hell was not going to finish it if I wasn't getting paid, sadly It was arranged to do the 55 after the truck in the same place, but with the truck in the way that was out of the question and I have no money to get my garadge back up and running.

Perhaps at some point I'll go down and get pics of the truck, I do believe it's still there.


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 11, 2007)

RyanLilly said:


> My air filter is from a chevy Camaro, but I made an adapter out of a can of green beans and a Frisbee.



It flows better than my old air filter, plus the Frisbee is blue, so it ads like 50 HP!

It cut my 1/4 mile time by 2 seconds, its down to like 38.5 seconds!


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone listen to "CAR TALK" on NPR?

I try to diagnose the problems before click and clack can.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 11, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> nice car, but a V-6 mustang gets you in trouble a lot? I like the unique color though, remove that rub strip though, 1) it's useless because crease above and below it 2) Ford saw fit to remove it on 2001 and later models and 3) removal only requires goo gone, a hair dryer and dental floss. ONe last thing thuogh, that picture is breathtaking, a good twist for automotive photography, meeting landscape.



V6 can still do 130+ mph, not that I've eeeever gone that fast.... :looks aroundtososeeifanyonebelieveshim:

I tried to have the strip removed at some point, but due to insurance issues I couldn't then...may have to try your trick to get it off...

Thanks


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

Everyone into cars has at least hit 130mph...but i dont boast about that stuff....cause i have matured alot since i was 16...Unless its having fun in an open parking lot (drifting/donuts/burnouts) where no one is around, or at a track...I wont do anything stupid...not worth the risk


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Everyone into cars has at least hit 130mph...but i dont boast about that stuff....cause i have matured alot since i was 16...Unless its having fun in an open parking lot (drifting/donuts/burnouts) where no one is around, or at a track...I wont do anything stupid...not worth the risk



Oh yeah, 81 TA down old seventeen, 135 with peddle left but seems kinda moot compared to a well e-braked corner at forty-five to fifty in a 89 daytona, even from the passenger seat that drift was great.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

Battou said:


> seems kinda moot compared to a well e-braked corner at forty-five to fifty in a 89 daytona, even from the passenger seat that drift was great.


 

I invisioned that....but then you went off in a ditch for some reason...but you didnt get hurt


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 12, 2007)

99 WJ 4.7 w/ a dead NV247 (the jeep people will know)

96 volvo 850 r running 16psi (wait what?) 243whp 302 wtq..."plan" on building it when i get time and naturally $

and my 2 wheel frenzy 01 Triumph Speed triple 955i (3cyl)

nice to see we have a wide range of car enthusiasts here


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> nice to see we have a wide range of car enthusiasts here


 
Yep, sad thing is i havn't even posted pictures of my cars yet...haha


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 12, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Everyone into cars has at least hit 130mph...but i dont boast about that stuff....cause i have matured alot since i was 16...Unless its having fun in an open parking lot (drifting/donuts/burnouts) where no one is around, or at a track...I wont do anything stupid...not worth the risk



Would you kindly step off your high horse?  It's tough to have a civil conversation with you way up there.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> Would you kindly step off your high horse? It's tough to have a civil conversation with you way up there.


 

Im not on a high horse...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 12, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Im not on a high horse...



You ask how my car gets me into trouble, call me immature for answering your question, and say you're not acting above me.  I'm sorry if I seem a bit confused.  This'll be my last post in here.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

clarinetJWD said:


> You ask how my car gets me into trouble, call me immature for answering your question, and say you're not acting above me. I'm sorry if I seem a bit confused. This'll be my last post in here.


 

Im not ragging you...Im just saying that I dont really speed that much anymore...But I have had cases where ive been pissed and speed just a incy wincy tad bit...lol...Post away


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 12, 2007)

KC10cheif, I like your last ride the best! Now that rocks!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

way to make me search, lol


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 12, 2007)

I drive a Nissan 350Z, 0 to 60 in about 6.5 seconds, a Nissan Xterra, 0 to 60 during the same day and a Harley Davidson Sportser.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> I drive a Nissan 350Z, 0 to 60 in about 6.5 seconds, a Nissan Xterra, 0 to 60 during the same day and a Harley Davidson Sportser.


 

Im a huge Nissan Fan...But a even bigger datsun fan....Stock for stcok a 260z can take a 350z...


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2007)

ok...I dont own it...yet.. but this one is on my wish list. This is a 1:18 scale replica. 
If you saw what I drive..you would think it was one. 




 
It might not be able to keep up with people who drive hondas, with big mufflers that think they are muscle cars, but...it carries dead people ​


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

Chiller said:


> but...it carries dead people ​


 
omg....couldnt stop laughing


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

Chiller said:


> It might not be able to keep up with people who drive hondas, with big mufflers that think they are muscle cars



I like to call them "go fast muffelrs" So manny kids around here throw them on their ride and think they are fast, It's funnier than hell when a well maintained 2.2 Caviler with a stock exaust dusts them. God I wish I had not gotten rid of that.


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

KC10Chief said:


> Also, here's the vehicle I drive at work.  Well, I'm a flight engineer.  I do everything except steer.  :mrgreen:



Hence the name....Right?....Chief



I can't believe I missed that picture


----------



## joyride (Dec 12, 2007)

Being from Detroit, there is nothing I can do but laugh at those mufflers. Compound onto that, I live in Milford MI (home fo GM proving grounds). This area is saturated with GM's and thier employees (mine incuded). 

Even though Im only 23, tere is nothing btter than a 1067 Corvette Convertable 427 in red th black accents (http://firsttraderegistry.com/forsale/9_06/67corvette6/1967%20corvette%20427%20295.jpg). I also wouldnt mint a '67-69' Camaro SS.  Although, I am forever taunted every weekend by our local carshow at Bakers ( http://www.bakersofmilford.com/restaurant.html).  Apparently, they are one of the biggest weekly shows in the country (typically 300+ cars)

As for now, Im stuck with a 2001 Impala Here is a pic of it.:


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

joyride said:


> Being from Detroit, there is nothing I can do but laugh at those mufflers.



One of the things I have had on the drawing boards since the beginning is exausts that are fully functional, both in noise and emmissions reduction wile still being free enough to restrict less power. but sadly kids to day don't want cars that sound like cars, thay want dirt bikes on four wheels. So even if I did offer that....it likely would not sell worth sht.



joyride said:


> This area is saturated with GM's and thier employees (mine incuded).



That reminds me, Does GM still accept consumer design concepts? I have one I have been considering on submitting for a wile. I've been working on it since 01.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 13, 2007)

Chiller said:


> ok...I dont own it...yet.. but this one is on my wish list. This is a 1:18 scale replica.
> If you saw what I drive..you would think it was one.
> 
> 
> ...



My car "can" carry those whom have acquired room temperature. About 3 in the trunk with it closed. Big old boat Grand Marquis. (they start to smell after a while) :er:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2007)

My car got totaled last week. Going to fix at least the windshield, cut out the airbags (they deployed) and drive it 200 miles somewhere else to see if I can un-total it.

dang. :er:


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> My car got totaled last week. Going to fix at least the windshield, cut out the airbags (they deployed) and drive it 200 miles somewhere else to see if I can un-total it.
> 
> dang. :er:



You can't do that, you need to replace the airbags otherwise you could face some finage.


BTW Scrap/salvage yards can not leagly sell them to you either, gotta be factory


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2007)

I know. I talked to the insurance company and they said that if I can get the windshield replaced, i'm ok to drive it down, but once it's down to medford they MUST be replaced if i'm fixing the car.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 13, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I know. I talked to the insurance company and they said that if I can get the windshield replaced, i'm ok to drive it down, but once it's down to medford they MUST be replaced if i'm fixing the car.


 

what kind of car?  Post some pics


----------



## bhop (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey guys.. i'm a newbie here, but i'm also a car guy.  Here's my car, nicknamed the Black Hole because it sucks all the money out of my wallet.

'95 Eclipse GS-T (T stands for Turbo)  It's got a few bolt ons, 3" exhaust, couple things to help the boost flow better.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 14, 2007)

bhop said:


> Hey guys.. i'm a newbie here, but i'm also a car guy. Here's my car, nicknamed the Black Hole because it sucks all the money out of my wallet.
> 
> '95 Eclipse GS-T (T stands for Turbo) It's got a few bolt ons, 3" exhaust, couple things to help the boost flow better.


 

you put a RS spoiler on it?  I thought these had the same spoiler as the GSX's


----------



## usayit (Dec 14, 2007)

I have a 93 jeep wrangler that survived college (old pic.. needs work now)






My commuter (I have a long commute) is a 2004 SRT-4 (yes a neon):






My toy is a 97 Supercharged Miata:






and

My wife has her 2005 SER....


----------



## usayit (Dec 14, 2007)

Mainiac said:


> Me and my dad are currently restoring two Chevrolet BelAirs a '56 and a '57. The 57 is a 4 dr. sedan and the 56 is a 2 dr. hardtop.



Oh wow... now thats going to be a beauty


----------



## NateS (Dec 14, 2007)

I drive a 2000 Integra GSR.  It's a fun car but I"m starting to get bored with it.  Wouldn't be so bad if I lived close enough to auto-x it, or if I had the funds to go boost.  It gets me where I need to go though.
















Oh yeah, and I"m always very particular about keeping my car detailed and swirl/defect free.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 14, 2007)

NateS said:


> I drive a 2000 Integra GSR. It's a fun car but I"m starting to get bored with it. Wouldn't be so bad if I lived close enough to auto-x it, or if I had the funds to go boost. It gets me where I need to go though.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and I"m always very particular about keeping my car detailed and swirl/defect free.


 
Clean DC man.  I know a couple of people with teg's.  If you have a myspace then pm me.


----------



## bhop (Dec 14, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> you put a RS spoiler on it?  I thought these had the same spoiler as the GSX's




Nah.. that's true for '97 and up, but '95-'96 GS, GST, and GSX all have the same low spoiler.  The RS didn't have any spoiler the first 2 years (or the side skirts under the doors)  The only visual difference (95,96) between the GS and the Turbo models is the grey stripe around the bottom and the stock wheels.  The only difference in the T/X for these years is the AWD.

For '97 they started with the big wing on the turbo models, and the GS/RS had the little one.

Personally, I prefer the small wing.  It doesn't attract as much unwanted attention, and it's still stable at high speeds (i've gone 140.. crazy)

usayit: but it's a fast "neon".  Anything done under the hood?  
NateS:  nice integra.  I will always like that body style over the RSX that replaced it.


----------



## usayit (Dec 14, 2007)

bhop said:


> usayit: but it's a fast "neon".  Anything done under the hood?



Nah... it is a commuter car that I'm just putting miles on to and from work.  "Investing" money into a commuter car is just a waste as I'm beating the crap out of it on a daily basis.  The SRT-4 makes a pretty darn good commuter.. fun.. 4 doors... decent gas mileage..  power/torque to keep the daily grind to and from work a little interesting.... and an exhaust note to keep people around you "aware".  

I could see myself getting another low mileage used 2004-05 SRT-4 and having some fun under the hood.... and not using it as beater commuter...  it is about as close to a real muscle car as you can get...  cheap, fast, mucho torque, 5-speed.  

For now.. the Miata is the toy car.


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 14, 2007)

My dad just sold my 84 Toyota Celica Supra. I LOVED that car.

Oh well he's now gonna buy me either a nova or an 08 Camaro


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 14, 2007)

Jessicaa_rockss said:


> My dad just sold my 84 Toyota Celica Supra. I LOVED that car.
> 
> Oh well he's now gonna buy me either a nova or an 08 Camaro


 

what happened to the Jeep?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 14, 2007)

Vroom! Vroom!
Sorry, but that's the only word of car I know.


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 14, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> what happened to the Jeep?


 
That's for when i get my license; Remember I'm 15.
But my dad had an 84 toyota Celica that i was gonna drive if we got it fixed because it was in really bad shape. So he fixed it but he SOLD IT! so now he's getting the silent treatment!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 14, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Vroom! Vroom!
> Sorry, but that's the only word of car I know.


 
Haha



Jessicaa_rockss said:


> That's for when i get my license;
> *REMEMBER *I'm 15.


 
I took note


----------



## Jessicaa_rockss (Dec 14, 2007)

good.
but for real i am soo mad at my padre right now. God, I only have one more day with my car.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 14, 2007)

very clean TEG nate, i feel you on the swirls, black cars are the the best when they look good but are the worst when they look like crap (my R is black)


----------



## istan (Dec 14, 2007)

06 350Z Roadster


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 15, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Vroom! Vroom!
> Sorry, but that's the only word of car I know.



close, but the rigth way to say it is "Zoom Zoom" Go Mazda!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 15, 2007)

As some people here know I now have a VW Polo to replace the tired Golf, and it's green!

Oh yeah and it's a rally car with high suspension & knobbly tyres!

For the benifit of Hertz it also goes vroom, vroom at tickover and grrrr, barrrrp in anger! 

Now I gotta go out & finish adjusting the brakes for an event tonight.  Always something left till the last minute!:x


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 15, 2007)

PlasticSpanner said:


> it also goes ... grrrr, barrrrp in anger!



Sounds like your exhaust has gone.


I have a Focus 1800 Zetec with sports suspension :mrgreen:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 15, 2007)

Went 6 months ago! Poxy little peashooter! 

Unfortunately it now sounds like the local boy racers!  How embarrassing! :meh:


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 15, 2007)

ToddB im waiting....lol...


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Vroom! Vroom!
> Sorry, but that's the only word of car I know.



 Yeah, If this was the _Van_ talk, you would be all over it right?


----------



## ToddB (Dec 16, 2007)

OK, I'm here. Whatcha got???

Here is where I see the car industry going in the USA...The Big 3 (Ford, GM, Chrysler, now without Mercedes) put all their eggs in the SUV basket. Meanwhile, the Europeans have been perfecting the small displacement, clean burning diesel. The Asian companies have been developing diesel (Honda, Subaru) and Hybrid (Honda, Toyota, it's a farce but a good marketing ploy). 

So now that oil is edging on $100 a barrel and gasoline prices are hovering around/above, depending on location, the $3.00/gallon mark, people can't afford to top off their road mamoths. My brother's Suburban costs him well over $100/week to fill up. So people are starting to research better, more effecient alternatives. 

Sales of the Mercedes BlueTech diesels have been outpacing supply. VW had the same problem with the Jetta TDI in 2006 (new emisions regs caused them to sit out a year to retool the car for the new engine). 

Unfortunately for the American comsumer, the Big 3 haven't done anything. Sure they came out with hybrids, but they were hybrid SUVs!!  And they fail miseribly!!  

So what needs to happen?  Well every company needs their halo car so, Ford can keep the Mustang, Chevy can keep the Vette and the Camaro, Dodge can keep their Viper.  But they need to start building REAL effecient cars.  None of this "FlexFuel" crap.  No Hybrids.  First they need to educate the American public about clean diesel.  There is still too many people here who think that all diesels sound and smoke like the crappy diesels that GM put out in the mid 80's  Then just start importing your compact diesels from Europe and rap them in some great looking bodywork.  Put in a well appointed interior and they will sell a TON of them.

Will this reduce out dependance on foreign oil.  Not much, but it will allow us to burn less of it.  Reducing our foreign oil addiciton is more of a political debate instead of a economical one.  I don't discuss politics on the internet.

So, there you have it.  How to save the Big 3 in only 3 steps.

Once again, I posted a rant.  I need to wait until I have some coffee before I start posting again!!!


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my attempt at car talk: I DON'T GOT ONE!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

I just drive a standard German car ... no modifications. But it gets me to places well in time on German motorways


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

oh, and I'd love to have a really old Landrover, and some Aston Martin


----------



## ferny (Dec 16, 2007)

Get a Series III and run it on chip fat. That's a future project of mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## ToddB (Dec 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I just drive a standard German car ... no modifications. But it gets me to places well in time on German motorways


 
What "standard German car" do you drive?  I love me some German cars!


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> I just drive a standard German car ... no modifications. But it gets me to places well in time on German motorways



It was an Audi S4 wasn't it?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

Battou said:


> It was an Audi S4 wasn't it?



No, just a small-ish A3 !


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> No, just a small-ish A3 !




Well, if you would show it off more I would not make such mistakes.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2007)

Battou said:


> Well, if you would show it off more I would not make such mistakes.



Well, usually I do not photograph my car that much  ... and I am not very good at it either  But maybe I'll work on this


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 16, 2007)

my car history..







-my first car. LOVED IT! sold it to get this...










- t-tops plus turbo w/ hks BOV. so much fun to drive but ran into a lot of mechanical issued. fixed it, then sold it...then I bought this...

IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/sirsteezo/red90.jpg[/IMG]





- my 2nd si...had it for a while. It had j's racing CF intake, k-sport full coilovers, rota group n rims to work equips, skunk2 short shift. Got bored with it and I bought this...






- yup its a 1989 bmw 325i (e30). 16hr round trip to the border line of new jersey and new york back to virginia beach. I plan on keeping this for a longggggggggg time. I love bmw's

mods-
h&r race springs w/ bilsteins
k&N air filter
custom 2.5" exhaust w/ magnaflow muffler
euro grill/kidney
iS front lip

enjoy!


----------



## usayit (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah nice bimmer.. (I actually don't like the later models)  but the late 80s were very nice, lightweight, and tossable (like a sporty car should be). 

Since those models... BMW IMO has been heading down hill.

BTW.. I've always liked that generation MR2 in turbo.  If one in good condition ever cross my path with a good price.. I'm buying it..  Unfortunately most have been abused and molested.


----------



## hovis (Dec 17, 2007)

So here's Lucy....






She's a '94 Eunos Roadster (same as a Miata but with the steering wheel on the correct side) - originally an S-Special, now not very standard.  Small additions of Supercharger and water injection - running around 210BHP - 0-60 tad under 5 seconds.  

Nice to see a few others on here!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Dec 17, 2007)

If I may ask: Why are the headlights louvered?


----------



## hovis (Dec 18, 2007)

Battou said:


> If I may ask: Why are the headlights louvered?


Just the covers - to let in more cold air - same reason the sidelights have been replaced with vents.  More cold air into charger = lower inlet temperature = more HP.  More cold air over engine = lower temperatures and no melting of water bottles and stuff.  (that has happened!)


----------



## VeronicaLFB (Dec 20, 2007)

here's my baby: 







2005 midnight blue metallic GTO. 343 hp, 345 tq 
my fiance has an 05 mustang GT...family feud  

i only have a tiny picture of both our cars:


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 21, 2007)

mhmmm....a GTO and a Mustang...not a good combination, but nice cars none-the-less


----------



## ToddB (Dec 22, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> mhmmm....a GTO and a Mustang...not a good combination, but nice cars none-the-less


 
Nice back handed complement, jeswaw.

You must enjoy trashing other people's cars just because they carry a domestic badge on them don't you? It is "car people" like you that make me hate going to shows and meets. I don't like going to Mustang meets because some of them hate imports. I don't like going to Miata meets because some of them hate domestics. I don't like going to Subaru meets because some of the hate anything that isn't a Subaru. (I own one of each and each has a different mission for me.)

Broaden your horizons. Appreciate more than just the cars that come with a VTEC engine. Appreciate the Jetta TDI for being the only affordable diesel car in the US. Appreciate the Mustang for it's longevity and it's power and performance capabilities. Appreciate the minivan for changing the way families get around. Appreciate the F-250 diesel for being able to pull a fully loaded 10,000 gallon fuel truck (combined weight of the fuel and the truck was over 100,000 pounds! We had to do this at work.) 

I'm guessing that if someone posted a picture of anything that carried a domestic name plate you would say, "wow, it's shiney but what a crappy car." The GTO was a good car for the time that GM imported it. It had the same principles as the Mustang, cheap, torquey, powerful and fun to drive. Plus, IT'S AN IMPORT!!! That should have appealed to you.

Do everyone here a favor. *If you don't like their car, keep it to yourself.*


----------



## ToddB (Dec 22, 2007)

Veronica, nice GTO!  But I really like your fiance's wingless GT. 

That is a VERY good stable in my book.

Hovis, great looking Miata, dude.  Which supercharger did you go with?

Sirsteezo, nice looking E30.  Those are becoming increasingly popular for track cars.  Lightweight, relatively powerful and easy to work on.  Oh, and they are fun cars to drive too.

Alex B, the A3 is an awesome little car.  I wish Audi would bring the diesel version to the US.  I would probably have one right now if they did.


----------



## hovis (Dec 22, 2007)

ToddB said:


> Hovis, great looking Miata, dude.  Which supercharger did you go with?


Thanks! 
[pedantic]It's a Eunos, not a Miata[/pedantic] 
Charger is a JRSC, small nose wheel, XS speed water injection, BIPES and AFPR complete the kit.  Now just done over 200,000 kms, and still goes like stink!


----------



## usayit (Dec 22, 2007)

Similar setup to my MIATA Supercharge 97 M-edition except JRSC + small wet Nitrous shot. 







Even the same manufacturer signal light louvers:







ITsa small world.

http://www.cardomain.com/id/usayit


----------



## ToddB (Dec 22, 2007)

hovis said:


> Thanks!
> [pedantic]It's a Eunos, not a Miata[/pedantic]
> Charger is a JRSC, small nose wheel, XS speed water injection, BIPES and AFPR complete the kit. Now just done over 200,000 kms, and still goes like stink!


 
You say potato, I say potato. That doesn't really translate well to print, does it?

I thought about putting the JRSC on my car, but I get my horsepower jollies from my Mustang for now. The Miata (Eunos) is the autocross car for now.

Usayit, I like yours also. Too bad you guys have black ones, mine is painted in the fastest color ever available on a Miata...Sunburst Yellow. If you notice, my steering wheel is on the correct side, not the right side!! :lmao: Maybe you could still get your fixed under warranty!:mrgreen::thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2007)

The Miata - Eunos is no diffrent from the Monaro - GTO, Same car for diffrent markets. Really no point in arguing over it.


----------



## hovis (Dec 23, 2007)

usayit said:


> ITsa small world.


Indeed it is!  I wouldn't want to paint it though....

As for the fastest colour - are you sure you've got that right?  I thought it was only Viper stripes that added speed to the car - about 20bhp IIRC.  And car is well out of warranty so steering wheel will have to stay where it is!

*Usayit - *as you say, similar set up, though mine is nowhere as clean under the bonnet as yours!  Nice job keeping it that shiney!

*Battou* - who's arguing?


----------



## usayit (Dec 23, 2007)

ToddB said:


> mine is painted in the fastest color ever available on a Miata...Sunburst Yellow.



Hehehe.. 97 M-Editions are Marina green...  Basically British Racing green with gold metal flake with a leather interior.  :mrgreen: So I may not be a speedy banana but I'm at least chasing down your tail in style.


"Shiny side up!"


----------



## hovis (Dec 23, 2007)

Just thought I'd pop another shot of Lucy up - from a trip ooopp nnooorf, stopped at the Humber bridge....


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 24, 2007)

VeronicaLFB said:


> here's my baby:
> 
> 2005 midnight blue metallic GTO. 343 hp, 345 tq
> my fiance has an 05 mustang GT...family feud


 


JESWAW said:


> mhmmm....a GTO and a Mustang...not a good combination, but nice cars none-the-less


 


ToddB said:


> Nice back handed complement, jeswaw.
> 
> You must enjoy trashing other people's cars just because they carry a domestic badge on them don't you? It is "car people" like you that make me hate going to shows and meets.
> Do everyone here a favor. *If you don't like their car, keep it to yourself.*


 
Toddb pm'd...And he even said it was a family fued...MAN READ!!!!  I said nothin to "dis" his cars....So learn to read next time...

VeromicaLFB-nice GTO...


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2007)

OH oh.... ^^^ thread starting to turn into a typical automotive car thread... which I tend to avoid.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 24, 2007)

Whats everyone use to detail and wax their cars? Just curious, I like to try out new stuff.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 24, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> Whats everyone use to detail and wax their cars? Just curious, I like to try out new stuff.



zymol.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2007)

This is what I use:

http://www.amazon.com/Zymol-12001-Royale-Glaze/dp/B000F3K0T8


----------



## hovis (Dec 25, 2007)

EBphotography said:


> Whats everyone use to detail and wax their cars? Just curious, I like to try out new stuff.


Zymol or Maguairs Gold class - clay bar once or twice a year, Maggies three stage, then a top up of either gold class or Zymol between full sessions..


----------



## VeronicaLFB (Dec 28, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> mhmmm....a GTO and a Mustang...not a good combination, but nice cars none-the-less



that is true 



ToddB said:


> Veronica, nice GTO!  But I really like your fiance's wingless GT.
> 
> That is a VERY good stable in my book.



thank you! my car is faster than his though 



JESWAW said:


> Toddb pm'd...And he even said it was a family fued...MAN READ!!!!  I said nothin to "dis" his cars....So learn to read next time...
> 
> VeromicaLFB-nice GTO...



"her" cars  although, the mustang isn't mine, its the fiances 



EBphotography said:


> Whats everyone use to detail and wax their cars? Just curious, I like to try out new stuff.



try zaino or tropi-care.com


----------



## Jrmdb3 (Dec 31, 2007)

My baby - 2000 Subaru Impreza 2.5rs STM(Silverthron Metalic):


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 1, 2008)

Hurrah, a car thread, just noticed this! :thumbup:

Quite into my cars, especially those of German origin (cue boos and hisses from all!).

Currently driving a BMW E36 328 'loon.

Actually my interest in cars is what got my into photography, as I always seemed to be taking random photos of them. Here are a 'few' of the '28.

She's relatively standard apart from a few mods.

- 17 inch genuine Alpina Softlines.
- CCFL angel eyes
- HID conversion to dipped beams
- Philips vision plus bulbs in the high beams
- Bosch aero wiper retro fit

Prior to the Alpinas being fitted...

















Alpinas fitted...






























As you can tell, bit of a car keeno so don't get me started otherwise I might go on for a while!


----------



## InFocus (Jan 2, 2008)

Cars and Photography...what could be better?

Heres my old car i've recently sold.  2000 Toyota 4Runner, TRD Supercharged and exhaust. K&N intake.









Bought this.  BMW 335.  No mods, other than Debadge and Rims.  I miss the 4runner in the winter!!









Oh and of course my weekend car.  my porshce.  R/C of course


----------



## Dasoupdude (Sep 26, 2008)

Jrmdb3 said:


> My baby - 2000 Subaru Impreza 2.5rs STM(Silverthron Metalic):




..:stun::stun::stun::stun::hail::hail::hail::hail:

HOLY CRAP a GC8!!!


----------



## slapshot (Sep 28, 2008)

I 'spose cars are nice, but you can't beat a truck to get ANYWHERE. Nothing fancy....utilitarian with all the creature comforts and I can haul stuff in the back.....






2004 Ford F150 4X4.


----------



## Atropine (Sep 30, 2008)

Just realized I have tons of photos of other peoples cars but practically none of mine. As expected there are a lot of american cars posted here, and personally I not really a big fan of those, nor the japanese either for that matter with a few exceptions (like Jrmdb3's nice scooby for instance).

I guess only the ones really into rally cars knows what this is...


----------



## ferny (Sep 30, 2008)

That looks in bloody good nick! Yep, I know what it is. I think most should!


----------



## Lord_Nikon (Oct 2, 2008)

Posted this in another thred, but Ill go again.
This is me in my car...my "other" addiction.
Its a 2003 Lancer Evolution, quite a fun toy


----------



## Atropine (Oct 2, 2008)

Lord_Nikon said:


> Posted this in another thred, but Ill go again.
> This is me in my car...my "other" addiction.
> Its a 2003 Lancer Evolution, quite a fun toy


Looks like good fun! Have you ever tried snow? Actually I had studded winter tires for my Integrale and drove it a few times at winter. Only on new snow because after a while they pour salt on the roads, and we all know how well salt and italian cars mix.  For me the 4WD madness started with an Audi Quattro Coupé and I am stuck since. Nothing beats powersliding with a good all-wheeler, and I am not talking about them jeeps or SUVs...

--edit--
Adding some photos I've taken on my friends driving their cars.
http://i393.photobucket.com/albums/pp15/Beaverhelmet/s5.jpg


----------



## Lord_Nikon (Oct 2, 2008)

Living in the San Fransisco Bay area, if there is even a light drizzle, all the local news stations going in to "*Storm Watch!!111oneoneeleven*" mode and act like the world will end.

All though it does well when I do take it to Tahoe for skiing.


----------



## Early (Oct 5, 2008)

RyanLilly said:


> Well my ford I not nearly as nice as that chevy, and its not a step-side, but it is a short bed(67 was the first year). Actually My truck looks like crap, the paint is faded scraped and spray-painted using multiple colors,
> 
> My air filter is from a chevy Camaro, but I made an adapter out of a can of green beans and a Frisbee.
> 
> ...


Wow!  Keep it going!  I love natty looking, but not rusted or dented, great running older cars.  Sort of like a couple of my cameras.:blushing:


----------



## manaheim (Oct 5, 2008)

ooooo... so much cool stuff in here...

Chiller: LOVE that ride. 
NateS: I used to drive an Acura Integra... couldn't swing the GSR at the time.  Niiice car.  Such a little go-kart.
Jerry: Nice ride. 

Love the pic of the jeep in the water.

My wife and I have a long and weird history with cars.  Right now I drive a 2004 Volkswagen R32.  For those not in the know, this is a VW Golf, lowered, 18" alloys, low-profile wheels, 6 spd, all wheel drive, and 240HP.  I did a very simple mod that gives it another 10HP at the wheels, too. (yes, we dynoed it)  This car is absolutely hysterical fun.  

In the past, we have had all kinds of Hondas and Acuras... at one time we both had nearly identical Black Honda Preludes... I had the Type SH, she had the straight one.  My favorite car still will always be my old Triumph TR7.  It was a piece of crap, but I loved it. 

Back on the R32... I got pulled over once in it.  (Well, lots of times, but this time was funny)

It was snowing pretty hard and there was probably about 4" of snow on the road.  I was on a secondary road that was pretty straight and there was no traffic.  It was midmorning.  I was going about 35 miles an hour.

Anyway, I'm buzzing along minding my own business listening to Chrismas music and suddenly I notice blue lights in my rear view.  "What the hell?" I ask myself as I pull over to the side.  I actually pulled up into a snowbank to get well out of the way of traffic, knowing full well my AWD would pull me right out.

The cop pulls up behind me, gets out of his car and tromps through the snow up to my window.  I roll the window down, completely perplexed, and kind of amused as the cop already looks like a snowman.

Me: "Yes, officer?"
Him: "Going a little fast there, aren't you?"
Me: "Ummm... speed limit is 40MPH, isn't it?"
Him: "It's snowing...!"
Me: "Ummm... speed limit is 40MPH, isn't it?"
Him: "It took me over six blocks to catch up to you!"
Me: "Ummm... not for nothing, but you're driving a RWD crown Victoria with a huge engine, and I'm driving around in an AWD Volkswagen Golf."
Him: "JUST SLOW DOWN!!!"
Me: "Whatever you say, officer."
Him: <grumbling and spitting, slips as he turns around and nearly falls on the way back to his car>
Me: <laughing my ass off, I pull out and drive off>

I get about 100' away and notice that the cop appears to be stuck in the snow.  I turn around, drive back, roll down my window...

Me: "Need any help?"
Him: <glare of death>
Me: <I shrug and drive on>
      <I turn around>
      <on my way back, I'm sure to drive by him (still stuck) _really really slowly_>



I so enjoyed that.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 5, 2008)

manaheim said:


> ......


Ah yes, the old "too fast for conditions" routine.  Have to love how their idea of "too fast for conditions" is assumed to be everyone's "too fast for conditions".  I had a 1988 Toyota 4Runner and with the 31 inch BFGoodrich tires on it, I literally could not even spin the tires in deep snow in 2WD, let alone lose traction in 4WD.  Yet my driving would have been "too fast for conditions" by any cop's own opinion.


----------



## bdv1973 (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought I would join the Party..This is my 2007 Supercharged Mustang GT.


----------



## Early (Oct 8, 2008)

bdv1973 said:


> Thought I would join the Party..This is my 2007 Supercharged Mustang GT.


And the winner is!

Not to take anything away from the others, but this one grabbed me.  Nice shot!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 8, 2008)

Evolution is HAWT.
Love that car.
My buddy just sold his Evo MR. 
I cried.


----------



## Claff (Oct 8, 2008)

We've bought three Miatas in the last eleven months. Started out with a real nice '96 last November







Wife liked it and went shopping for her own and brought home a real nice '99 in April






Then this happened to the '96 in July




























Wife said that since I was now Miata-less, she gave me the '99 (which is why it's wearing the Enkeis from the '96 in the pic above). But I still had a soft spot for the older cars so last month I found a good '90
















So I tried to give the '99 back to the wife and she said no, she wants an S2000 or an '06+ Miata. More Miatas for me!


----------

